# Simms waders



## steve126 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm planning on buying some Simms waders, but wanted to know what the difference between the Goretex G3 and the Freestones that are not Goretex. I know the big difference is the price where the G3 are $500 and the fresstones are between $250 and $400. I mainly going to use the waders in winter time and keeping warm is my biggest thing. So is there a big difference between the two concerning warm? Any other pros and cons would be appreciated..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Negligible difference in warmth...

You will never regret spending the money on some G3's.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Negligible difference in warmth...
> 
> You will never regret spending the money on some G3's.


^^^This.

When you graduate to the G3's you also get into the expanded size selection. I am not talking about custom sizes as Simm's does that also but a much broader size category. For example, shorter inseams, longer leg length etc.

To the OP, not sure where you stays at, but if it is in the Houston area, best thing to do is go to an FTU and talk with them and actually try them on.

My preference is the Katy Freeway location. They can get you in the right size.


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't waste your money on the freestones. Have had two pair and both have leaked after the second/third use. Get the G3's


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

TXplugger said:


> Don't waste your money on the freestones. Have had two pair and both have leaked after the second/third use. Get the G3's


X2. Getting water in your waders on a cold winter wade ain't fun.
May try the headwater. Has 3 layers vs 5 layers of gore tex material.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I have some G3's but really like wearing the Headwaters, and at $399.00 are a good buy. IMO
https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/waders/headwaters-pro-stockingfoot-s17.html


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Check out backcountry.com and search Simms Headwaters goretex waders. You'll get a much better price. Ordered a brand new pair through them.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Dryft waders are VERY good. And cheaper than Simms.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

I just went into the Orvis store in southlake, the customer service seems awesome. that being said, I looked over their waders very closely, and they "seem" top quality. i am going to pick up a pair when my simms fall apart


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought a pair of Headwaters last year . I have only worn them a few times but so far I like them. After wearing Magellans and Hodgemans for years it it really nice to take of waders and not have to dump water out of the inside of them. I got the regular ones but wish I would have got the convertibles. Not a biggie but if I had it to do over I would have bought the convertibles. I don't think they had the convertibles when I bought mine. The Headwaters are made in the USA the Freestones are not.
I almost bought the Orvis brand and would have but I could not get a stocking foot that fit.
I bought them at the Orvis Shop in Rockport. A nice store with a great owner that knows his stuff.
If I hit the Lotto anytime I am getting a pair with the zipper front.( Has something to do with getting older)


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> X2. Getting water in your waders on a cold winter wade ain't fun.
> May try the headwater. Has 3 layers vs 5 layers of gore tex material.


X2. Getting water in your waders on a cold winter wade ain't fun.
May try the headwater. Has 3 layers vs 5 layers of gore tex material.

x3^^^ 3rd year on my headwaters with Zero issues! also i would recomend going to FTU and trying them on.I ordered mine in an XL thinking they would fit like other waders but boy was i wrong! after trying them on and since mine were new, they were happy to exchange them for the correct size.Can't beat FTU and the Simms Warranty!:doowapsta


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in the minority on this one...but to me Simms priced themselves out of the market for stocking foot waders for consumers like me. 

I fish Alaska every year and other very difficult places and I find that the cheap Academy types for $50 bucks are more than adequate. Just throw them away after a few uses and get another pair...preventive maintenance. Always take a spare with you and at that price, it is a no brainer. 

I really like most Simms products and feel you get value for the price, but in the case of waders, unless you wear them every day, the $50 brand from Academy works just fine for my needs.


----------

